# Just been accepted to egg share! Any advice? Do’s and Dont’s etc....



## Sunnie Daze (Jul 23, 2016)

Hi everyone!

So I’ve just been accepted to egg share, and I’m sooo excited! 

I have my first consultation in January, I’m looking for some advice really, things I should do or not do to better my chances for lots of good eggs.
Anything you wished you had done or any tips to make the journey as easy as possible... absolutely any advice welcome  

Thanks sunnie xx


----------



## sm89 (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi Sunnie,

There is an egg share online friends board that is pretty active with lots of us just been through or currently going through IVF with egg sharing. You should join us on there  

There's lots of things people will tell you to do, however I think the most important thing is just having a decent diet, plenty of water and protein. We were also advised to take some vitamins so took pregnacare conception. 

What clinic are you with? Me and my partner (same sex couple) have just done a cycle at the Lister clinic and were successful, just waiting for our first scan.

Good luck   xx


----------



## Sunnie Daze (Jul 23, 2016)

Thank you for replying sm89, firstly congratulations!
I did consider the lister but hubby preferred care so went with them, I’ll join you all on the other board, 
Thanks sunnie xx


----------

